#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo cnpj com as /22

## vendacnpjasn

Vendo CNPJ cadastrado no estado do PARANÁ, junto com CNPJ acompanha um ASN IPV4/22.

O valor comercial de um AS /22 no mês de março de 2021 estava no valor de U$ 29.000,00 (vinte e nove mil dólares), atualmente o mesmo bloco passa de U$ 56.000,00 (cinquenta e seis mil dólares).

Tendo em vista os últimos comunicados IANA, a tendência deste bloco é ultrapassar dos U$ 100.000,00 (cem mil dólares) em breve, o comprador pode considerar como um investimento de alto retorno, além de ter para uso próprio recursos altamente escassos!

Com base nos valores internacionais, que podem ser consultados através do endereço:

https://auctions.ipv4.global/ (vendas em andamento) ou

https://auctions.ipv4.global/prior-sales (histórico de negociações realizadas)


*o valor que estou pedindo é de R$ 250.000,00 (duzentos e cinquenta mil reais).*

Aceito como parte de pagamento cabos óticos de 12fo/06fo (desde que em preços de mercado).

ACEITO PROPOSTAS EM DINHEIRO!

contato inicial somente através do E-MAIL criado para essa finalidade.

[email protected]

[email protected]


Obs.: CNPJ criado no inicio de 2019. Utilizado somente para administração recursos de numeração, e recebimento de boletos.
Não possui pendencias fiscais.

(obs.: o tópico não foi criado nos classificados devido o botão de iniciar tópico estar indisponível, já havia solicitado aos administradores do fórum informações sobre o fato do botão estar indisponível, como não obtive resposta criei o tópico em local diferente, por favor, caso necessário me envie como criar o tópico no local correto, ou podem move-lo conforme acharem mais fácil)

----------

